# What is this?



## petritl (Sep 13, 2012)

This was an antique auto swap meet I stopped by today . Looks as the seat rises as the rear wheels move. Seller wanted 125.00 and worth it and was for sure it was 100 years old ; I disagree on both accounts and walked away.

What is this?


----------



## jpromo (Sep 13, 2012)

I would have given 50$ just for peculiarity. It looks like it's along the lines of the Ingo-Bike (Ingo-Trike!) Maybe a foot rod would have gone through that bar that hangs below.. it would have ridden by the alternating bounce of your bum and pump of your foot. This I Believe.


----------



## bike (Sep 13, 2012)

*try*

jockeycycle


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks to be 75 to 80 years old. I dub it the Bronco trike......


----------



## bike (Sep 13, 2012)

*er*



bricycle said:


> Looks to be 75 to 80 years old. I dub it the Bronco trike......




no
http://tinyurl.com/8he4c4u


----------



## Sulley (Sep 14, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?31833-1940-s-Restored-Donalson-Jockey-Cycle-for-sale



http://www.tricyclefetish.com/donalson.php


Cool vidio riding one.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Jockey-Cycle/


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2012)

jockycycle.I think these were from the30's.It is in "fragile" condition and would not offer more than$80
the seat does go up and down.If that one is frozen up so much it would not work thats a good negotiating point plus pedal setup is missing.


----------



## Kidbic (Dec 3, 2013)

*Yep - Jockey Cycle*

Yep - J E Donalson Jockey Cycle.  Would have been a good pick up for restoration parts.  Hardly ever see these with the original hub caps and handle bars.  Somewhere under all that rust is some chrome!


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 10, 2013)

The way it works is similar to my horse trike






http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35881-Horse-Trike


----------

